# Do you know who this man is??



## riverrat (Jun 3, 2006)

that be Langstroth himself:thumbsup:
Patented the langstroth hive design we use today
also discovered bee space


----------



## Bee-View Farm (Sep 21, 2008)

riverrat said:


> that be Langstroth himself:thumbsup:
> Patented the langstroth hive design we use today
> also discovered bee space


We have a winner!! Your right!!


----------



## riverrat (Jun 3, 2006)

what do I win:scratch:


----------



## alpha6 (May 12, 2008)

*You win....*

For being the first to correctly answer the question you have won....

A BEE!! And not just any bee. This bee is a genuine honey bee taken from a real hive that produced real honey. Your bee is guaranteed to be in good heath and able to fly. In addition to the bee you also get all the honey this bee can carry and if taken at the right time any pollen it happens to have on it.



This bee must be picked up in person at my apiary in Colorado. A paper cup will be supplied to carry your bee in and if you can actually arrive a sandwich and beverage will be supplied (and oxygen if you need it) as a bonus.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

He sure had nice hair....


----------



## Hobie (Jun 1, 2006)

I'm trying to figure out that necktie... 
Looks like what would happen if I tied my husband's tie, using a stapler since I can't do the knot.
Luckily he hasn't worn one in years.


----------



## riverrat (Jun 3, 2006)

alpha6 said:


> For being the first to correctly answer the question you have won....
> 
> if you can actually arrive a sandwich and beverage will be supplied (and oxygen if you need it) as a bonus.


And what might the beverage bee 

I like the idee of winning a bee. an not just any bee but a colorado bee. may bee I could bee there bee fore the bee gining of the week. if you are able to bee there or a little bee fore I arrive I would bee glad to come out to get the bee. but first may bee you better tell me what the beverage bee that I will bee drinking bee fore I i get busy and end up bee ing late to get my winning bee


----------

